# I found a den...



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yesterday when I was coyote hunting I found a den, there where tracks but I honestly couldn't tell what it was, there where so many tracks and the snow was starting to melt because of the 35* weather and they looked like blobs to me. I want to set up traps by it to see if I can catch anything. I've never really trapped much, besides **** with live traps when I was 6 or 7 with my grandpa. So I was wondering, what kind of traps do you think I should use? In the near future I plan on trapping rabbits, fox, **** and probably beaver and muskrat, if that helps any.
Thanks guys!

Alex


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I doubt the coyotes are using the den, normally they den while raising their young, or possibly in an attempt to avoid danger or in cases of severe weather.

Trap selection would depend upon the animal you are targeting.

Smitty


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

So what should I do to find out exactly what's using the den? There's tons and tons of tracks leading in and out of it so it probably isn't coyotes, unless the timber wolf got out again and they're hiding from that. Should I just wait for the next fresh snowfall and go out there asnd check it to check the tracks or what?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

do that or put a snare in the path leading to it if theres a good set


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Whatever you end-up doing, be aware of your regulations. Here, we have to have written permission from the landowner to hang snares. Here, we can trap any distance from a den, but this isn't the case everywhere, there are minimum distances required in some states.

Wait for snow, and check your regulations in the meanwhile. A trail cam is another option if you happen to have one.

Smitty


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

We're in the proccess of getting 1-2" of fresh snow right as I speak(or type rather) so I think I'll head out and check it tomorow. I'll check the regs. but I don't think I'll really need to worry too much. It's sitting in probably the least noticable spot on the least likely plot of land in the county for any law inforcement or DNR to stop by at.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> I'll check the regs. but I don't think I'll really need to worry too much. It's sitting in probably the least noticable spot on the least likely plot of land in the county for any law inforcement or DNR to stop by at.


Unless the DNR reads about it here. :eyeroll:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

No kidding......just because you don't think you'll get caught isn't any reason to break the laws! :******:

I'f you want to be that way, please find something else to do besides giving sporstmen a "black-eye". I better never catch you breaking them, I'll personally make the call to the CO!

Smitty


----------



## pickles (Jan 24, 2007)

thats why he use,s weasel for his user name!


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> We're in the proccess of getting 1-2" of fresh snow right as I speak(or type rather) so I think I'll head out and check it tomorow. I'll check the regs. but I don't think I'll really need to worry too much. It's sitting in probably the least noticable spot on the least likely plot of land in the county for any law inforcement or DNR to stop by at.


Wow.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

smitty223 said:


> No kidding......just because you don't think you'll get caught isn't any reason to break the laws! :ticked:
> 
> I'f you want to be that way, please find something else to do besides giving sporstmen a "black-eye". I better never catch you breaking them, I'll personally make the call to the CO!
> 
> Smitty


Jeese just settle down. I'm not gonna go out and illegally take any animal, whether by trapping or hunting. I was just saying that maybe if the traps where too close together, if I even put more than one out, they won't be by much but even so, nobody else would bother checking. I'm studying up on this stuff and I don't intend on breaking laws/


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Don't even try & tell me to "settle down" :******: You in your own words claimed that you aren't worried about LEO's or CO's......if you're obeying all the regulations......why would it matter?? I doubt you have a "limit" on the # of traps you can use, or any land/trap ratio, so that makes no sense.

Sportsmen & women all over this country are fighting, and fighting hard to keep our rights to continue our sports. PETA, HSUS, would love nothing better than to see that happen.......who's side are YOU on??? :roll:

I'm not the only one here who read your intent.....read the rest of the replies you got!

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well smitty i live in mn so i know the trapping laws and there is no limit of traps that can be set just the size of them and no land/trap ratio and weasle if i was you i would just shut up now because your pissin all of us off sayin your not worried about the COs because they wont find your trap :eyeroll: so just obey the laws and quit arguing with everyone


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

wow weasel looks like you dont know when to keep your mouth shut, telling someone who you are expecting to help you to settle down, man some nerve you have, and also coming on to a trapping forum and saying that you arent worried about breaking the law. just think if some anti came on and saw that, it would for sure be right in an argument. them petas can twist things into a big deal, you have to watch what you say, or you are going to have every free minnesota trapper as your "worst" friend. :******: WATCH WHAT YOU SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :******:


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Why try to justify what you said? I would just stop before you piss more ppl off. We don't need people like you to join the sport.


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEN TO THAT


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> well smitty i live in mn so i know the trapping laws and there is no limit of traps that can be set just the size of them and no land/trap ratio and weasle if i was you i would just shut up now because your pissin all of us off sayin your not worried about the COs because they wont find your trap :eyeroll: so just obey the laws and quit arguing with everyone


I am going to obey the law. I never intended on breaking laws purposefully, I was simply stating that IF there was any laws about how far the traps have to be set apart (which now I know there isn't) nobody would bother checking anyways. I'm sorry if what I said came out wrong but I believe in doing things right and I really don't want people to look down upon me for stating something wrong. I'm glad you guys have helped me figure this stuff out and again, I'm sorry for making it sound like I'm trying to illegally hunt/trap; I'm not, I never have and never will do anything illegal while hunting or trapping.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Do you think about what you say? You say you didn't know if there was a law about how far traps were set apart, but nobody would look so it didn't matter if there was or wasn't. You are admitingly saying that you would break laws again. You are trying to cover you a$s, by saying sorry, but still say that you were gonna intentionaly break laws.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

poutpro said:


> Do you think about what you say?


Apparently I wasn't when I said "I'll check the regs. but I don't think I'll really need to worry too much. It's sitting in probably the least noticable spot on the least likely plot of land in the county for any law inforcement or DNR to stop by at." But oh well, it was said and I'm not going to edit it because what's been done has been done. I've made a fool of myself and I admit it. I don't care but I honestly have no intention of breaking laws, so I guess you guys can hate me or forgive me, either way the worlds gonna keep turning. Any one of you guys could come hunting with me any day of the week and have an impossible time trying to find anything illegal I do, I doubt any of you would ever go hunting with me ever but w/e. So if anyone understands and will forgive me then ok, but if you don't even want to look at another one of my posts then fine, it's a free country and you can hate who you want.


----------



## Lovetrappin (Jan 31, 2007)

Most likely a skunk in the den. 
Gotta pick your words better in the future.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

[/quote]
it's a free country and you can hate who you want.[/quote]

i plan on it i dont need your permission


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

laws are laws buddy.

i wish we got snow. we have mud


----------



## beaver/otter trapper (Feb 5, 2007)

its only breaking the law if you get caught lol!!!!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Unless you want to be considered Weasles "equal".....I'd suggest you not make remarks such as this. You do & I'll offer you no more advice :******:

Smitty



beaver/otter trapper said:


> its only breaking the law if you get caught lol!!!!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i will second smittty on that one if you get caught or not its still illegal


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i caught another mink today, second in a row. score


----------



## Snow Goose Killer (Feb 12, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> Yesterday when I was coyote hunting I found a den, there where tracks but I honestly couldn't tell what it was, there where so many tracks and the snow was starting to melt because of the 35* weather and they looked like blobs to me. I want to set up traps by it to see if I can catch anything. I've never really trapped much, besides **** with live traps when I was 6 or 7 with my grandpa. So I was wondering, what kind of traps do you think I should use? In the near future I plan on trapping rabbits, fox, **** and probably beaver and muskrat, if that helps any.
> Thanks guys! I think u should use 1.5 coil leg holds for **** fox and muskrats and 2 coil leg holds for beaver and 1 coil for rabbit if u trap them.. just my advice
> 
> Alex


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

we as trappers have enough people looking down on us for no reason. we dont need people giving them a reason. just makes it harder for those of us who stay legit. we are a dying breed and need to help each other out. not make the situation worse.

just my thoughts


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Weasle, coyotes are using their dens now. I watched a pair at two different dens last Sunday. Both dens the females were within 50 yards of the den. At the first den the male was hunting a ways to the north, and at the second the male was 200 yards west curled up in a snow bank. The second den looked like it had a female at a den about 100 yards east. Perhaps a secondary den site that one of her female pups is hanging around this winter. Perhaps she is just digging at both dens. They are very visible when some dirt gets kicked out on pure white snow.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

latrapper worded that perfectly for some reason ALL trappers are looked down at which doesnt seem right to me and never will after all this country was founded on beaver fur we are just carrying on old traditions just my opinion though


----------

